# Roofing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking for someone experienced installing metal roofs. Would like to put a metal roof on my barn over shingles. Barn is 36 x 48 with a 4-12 pitch. I would like to get a bid or two and get it done soon as possible. In the Ogden area, appreciate any the assistance. Thanks


----------

